# Got some new tires



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, got the new tires on my 224 today. AWSOME!! Did a quick run in the snow, and the rears neve slipped a bit, and the fronts, wile they do slide a little[few hundred lbs of splitter hanging off the rear] eraly start gripping at a certin angle. Nice, and I am very happy. I have chains, but I am going to hold off a bit on them till I think I need them.[well if they fit anyway] I DO kinda wish I went up to a 23 9.5x12, instead of the 8.5's Only thing, is the transaxle drive motor is REAL close to one tire, and I was not sure it would fit or not.



<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=78471>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

whats on the back of that thing? is sort of looks like a log splitter? but i see a hydraulic hose.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup she be a log splitter. A case Hysplit. Powerd off of the tractors Hydro system.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

.Hmmm pretty bad picture there realy I will try for another one later


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I see the front tires are mounted so the tread is facing the opposite direction. Do they work better this way on the fronts? Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *I see the front tires are mounted so the tread is facing the opposite direction. Do they work better this way on the fronts? Is there a noticeable difference? *



Well..... I dont know. People have been telling me to mount them that way on a non powerd axle, and they SEEMED to work pretty well. The front end would slide about 6-8" out, then grab, and pull the front end back in line, so they seem to work. MUCH better then the old ones anyway. Those were JUNK in the snow, or mud.


Heres a better picture.


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=78514>


Hmmmm still not a great picture. Guess I need a lot better lighting in my shop.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Paul , 
the tires look good , I bet they will do good , I was bidding on E-Bay for a pair of tires and wheels like yours, These would have fit my little JD , I missed it by 2.50 . My fault !!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking tires Paul,,,Do you have bar tread tires on the front too???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya Randy, they are bar's on the front.It was kinda a test to see how they work, and I am happy with them. Once my 444 is up and running, I will probably switch them over to that though. That has a good set of turfs on the front, and will probably be better for mowing, then the bars. The 444 will be the worker tractor. Tiller, plow blade, woods work etc, so a little chewed up ground is no concern.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Looking good Paul! How's the444 coming along?

Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Case and Ingersoll came with really smooth tires up front, not even turf tread if I remember correctly. Those bar type tires should make a world of difference both front and rear.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

ya Joe, the stock rib type tires are not that good IMHO. I am glad I made the change. 


As for the 444, well its in the shop, and the motor is almost ready to be dropped in. So its moving along.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh I forgot to say this. 

The tires were advertised as 4ply. Well I get them, and they are 6PLY!!!!. I will NEVER poke a hole in these!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

paul why the lugs in the front? 
its not 4wd is it??? id consider adding them to my front if it would help them not slip in the snow.. the turfs tend to slip&slide fairly easily..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats excaly why John. The mud and snow just packs the tires up


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i have 4 ag tires on my gravely. i put all the tires in the same direction unlike ingersol444. i have have no problems in the snow or mud with them. i can even steer with the snow blower down, i could not do that before.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Thats excaly why John. The mud and snow just packs the tires up *


i thought id heard that lugs on the front would not do much on ice/snow unless it was 4 WD... am i wrong? id consider doing the lugs up fgront.. they look great... and my front end definetly slips around when throwing snow and i hit a patch of ice or snow...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So the lugs up front really bite in the snow??? I know I can't get any steering when blowing snow.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

the lugs on the front really help in the snow. my gravely is alot heavier than your craftsmans and so is the blower. i dont know if the weight would matter but i have no problems.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I pulled the weight box, and installed my 54" plow yesterday, and gave the tires a test. I am MORE then happy. Work AWSOME!! Eaven with the plow down, and without the weight box, I have the ability to steer. Remember I have a few hundred LBS of splitter hanging off the back, and that makes the front WAYYYYY light!!! Eaven with the plow up, and all the weight hanging off the front it worked well. I also took a run through the yard, and my woods with it, and never slipped a wheel. The rears did spin a little when I went through a snow bank, but it did grip, and bring me through. I am verry pleased!!!!


----------

